# Dust collection on an angle grinder?



## David7586 (May 13, 2012)

I'm looking for a solution for using an angle grinder indoors when cutting tiles. Has anyone ever tried a tuck pointing shroud on a grinder? I'm afraid that the dust collection would only be effective when fully plunged but I haven't tried it personally. Aside from the wet saw, I currently make any cuts outside or maybe in an open garage at best. Usually, I just hold the hose right along with the grinder, but there has to be a better way. 

I'm thinking about trying the Bosch tuck pointing grinder. 

http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-1775E-5-Inch-Tuckpoint-Grinder/dp/B0000VUN7E


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

There isn't. One of the members on here is working on designing one. He is a very heavy grinder user for tile and said he's got a design that's close.

Also said there is nothing that works right now because of line of sight. I think a lot of the guys on here just hold a hose like you mentioned. I cut outside with a grinder.


----------



## jct3 (Dec 29, 2014)

You can buy a lot of the shrouds separately.

i.e.

http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-18DC-5E-2-Inch-5-Inch-Collect/dp/B001GMAQ8C
http://www.amazon.com/Makita-193794-5-Grinder-Xtraction-Attachment/dp/B00EYACP8W/


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

jct3 said:


> You can buy a lot of the shrouds separately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No way you could use those inside and not make a mess.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> No way you could use those inside and not make a mess.


That and no line of sight. That is the hiccup that Craig is working on.


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

This looks like a good tuck point guard for dust collection.

http://bcfasteners.com/shop/makita-196846-1-tuck-pointing-grinder-dust-guard-attachment/


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

That makita shroud looks pretty slick.


----------



## Alan M (Jan 18, 2015)

I have tried a few . even made my own. not worth the effort. there is still dust escaping. 

a wet saw is your best bet. I have a dewalt 24000 . great saw , no dust . I have only used my grinder one since I got the wet saw and that was a curve


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Alan M said:


> I have tried a few . even made my own. not worth the effort. there is still dust escaping.
> 
> a wet saw is your best bet. I have a dewalt 24000 . great saw , no dust . I have only used my grinder one since I got the wet saw and that was a curve


Best bet for what? Having to have an entire wet area dedicated to a saw? Only needing it for a handful of cuts but having to deal with the mess of roll out, use abs roll up? Takes all of a few minutes to setup a grinder at the beginning of the day and a few at the end. An air hose to blow away the dust and your good to go.

I have two wetsaws. Haven't used them since I bought a nice snapper. I would on larger jobs, but not for most remodels.


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

Try and run a wet sponge against the blade as you work. My Chinese tilers do it on the regular here, big enough sponge its quite safe, and quite dustless. These guys do mile and miles and miles of tile. At request I can get 1 to 30 guys. Too much language I cant comprehend in one room, so I keep my distance, but these guys perform. All union too.


----------



## Alan M (Jan 18, 2015)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Best bet for what? Having to have an entire wet area dedicated to a saw? Only needing it for a handful of cuts but having to deal with the mess of roll out, use abs roll up? Takes all of a few minutes to setup a grinder at the beginning of the day and a few at the end. An air hose to blow away the dust and your good to go.
> 
> I have two wetsaws. Haven't used them since I bought a nice snapper. I would on larger jobs, but not for most remodels.



I know its a bit overkill but it is well worth it. 
I try my hardest to never use an angle grinder in someone's home. when I set up my saw I tape a square of plastic to the wall behind it to protect the wall from any spattering . 
if its only for one or 2 cuts you could buy one of those dewalt wet hand held circular saws


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Alan M said:


> I know its a bit overkill but it is well worth it.
> I try my hardest to never use an angle grinder in someone's home. when I set up my saw I tape a square of plastic to the wall behind it to protect the wall from any spattering .
> if its only for one or 2 cuts you could buy one of those dewalt wet hand held circular saws


I don't use it in their home.

And most jobs have less than a dozen cuts that require a wet saw or grinder. Everything else can be snapped.

And I would never buy a wet circ, I'd get a mini table first.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

elementbldrs said:


> Try and run a wet sponge against the blade as you work.


And wear grouting gloves due to the shocks....or just get used to them as they aren't that big of a zap.


----------



## cairnstone (Oct 26, 2008)

Alpha has a dry cut saw. I bought it new used for a bunch of crack chasing. Did not know about the makita. So it is a 7 inch tile saw that you can use with a table or use free hand. Incrediable dust removal with a vaccum http://www.alpha-tools.com/Product.aspx?PageCode=150


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Metabo and Festool both make dustless shrouds that run on Festool rails. The Metabo will be sold in the US this spring. The Festool is still NAINA.

I have made a couple of prototypes and i am getting 95% or more dust captured using my Ermator S26 and a little less using a Festool Midi. when i Get it fine tuned a little more i will show it.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

cairnstone said:


> Alpha has a dry cut saw. I bought it new used for a bunch of crack chasing. Did not know about the makita. So it is a 7 inch tile saw that you can use with a table or use free hand. Incrediable dust removal with a vaccum http://www.alpha-tools.com/Product.aspx?PageCode=150


I own one.
I had Very high expectations for it. the idea has so much potential unfortunately the saw sucks. It is one of those great concepts that was totally undermined because the vender chose to use a cheaply built tool. (the build quality is comparable to many harbor freight tools.) It over heats, small tile chips will plug the on board vacuum impeller, I am glad you had a good experience with yours.


----------



## jengebretson (Aug 16, 2012)

Has anyone tried the new Metabo that Craig mentioned? I am interested in purchasing one, but would like some feedback first. All i can find is this video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aK0p-0F5WYQ

Curious if free hand cuts would be awkward. I like the ability to be used with a rail, and dust extraction.

Thanks


----------

